# Genesis



## 67Block (Aug 3, 2010)

any Genesis dealers in the US?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Call Morel America and talk to Raphael

1 877 667 3511 Ext. 703 

I think there is someone on the forum who is too but I cannot remember off the top of my head.


----------



## 67Block (Aug 3, 2010)

right on thanks...i remember peter lufrano but i dont think he's around..its been yrs.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep. Peter was/is a great guy.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Don can get them. 6spdcoupe.


----------



## 67Block (Aug 3, 2010)

wheres his contact info?


----------



## 67Block (Aug 3, 2010)

got it.....


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

I work for a Morel dealer and have access to Genesis.


----------



## wildnimal (Mar 29, 2008)

Genesis closed down today. A very sad news for Audiophiles.

Grab their amps while you can guys. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/industry-news/87977-genesis-audio-closed-down.html


----------

